# help with spraypainted background



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

It turned out great! then I peeled off the tape and took the whole corners worth of paint with it, so I put another coat on and the next day there is big splotchy areas where it bubbled and cracked.

Should I start over or can I just remove the splotchy spots with a razor?

It got cold and started to rain, I think that's what messed it up


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

it's so weird, I tried to fix it, scraped away blocks where it was bad, cleaned with alcohol, dried, repainted, and everywhere old paint touched new it seemed like it would start spider webbing out and cracking the paint, I decided to try to force it all to do it since I'll probably end up having to start over. Maybe it's because it's cold or because it's $1 spray paint enamel


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

i would suggest removing it all and go with a latex. use frog tape, much better masker.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If you start over, I suggest a can of black Plasti-Dip. It peels off should you wish to remove it later.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Plasti-Dip for the win.


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

Heading to the depot for the plasi stuff, thanks


----------



## dredgesclone (Sep 2, 2013)

hmm, that stuff is hard to apply, didn't cover well and streaked


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Drylok works great. Home Depot will make any color you want.

...Bill


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

I ue black latex paint it works awesome.. just don't get it on ur hands unless u have a can of gas sitting around cause it wont come off lol I learned that the hard way..both hands completely..i mean completely black lol.. with plasti dip you have to do multiple light coats.. like 1st barely spray it... second do a lil more do like 6 or more coats and ull be good.. u spray it thick all at once and it will run and look like ****


----------

